# Tool Needed to Clean Intake & "U-Shaped" Tubes of AquaClear 110...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

I need a pipe cleaner-type tool to get in and scrub the brown algae that collects inside my AquaClear 110's intake tube as well as its curved "u-shaped" tube; something that is bendable to get in there and clean it out...

Anyone have any suggestions, or what can you recommend to use?


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

A few feet of string, a scrap of rag, and a screw or nail. Tie the rag to one end, the weight to the other. Feet the weight through, grab it, pull the rag through, usually a few passes will do it.

If you want to spend some money measure the diameter of the tubing. Go to a musical instrument supply outfit, one that sells brass instruments. Pick up the appropriate size cleaning brush, I'm thinking trombone or tuba size for a 110.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also buy brushes with a long flexible wire at walmart in the dept that sells kitchen gadgets that works great. You can also get them at petsmart.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I kinda do what tolak said but instead of a rag I use green scratch pad


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

Second both previous posts!! I personally used the weight, bit of string, rag method, the musical method never occurred to me.*old dude*


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

My apologies, everyone, for the delay in getting back to you -- I didn't receive ANY notifications that there were any replies...

I will respond individually now to each of you; thanks for your input...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually, after reading all your replies, it seems I can answer in a general manner based on the suggestions of using string and threading a rag through the tube...

Isn't there an official "tool," though, for cleaning something like the u-shaped tube...like a bendable, flexible pipe cleaner or something?


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes they have a tool u can buy at ur lfs but to me I think it's to expensive when u can make ur own thing for pretty much free. I think the tool cost around $20 at my store


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe Susankat answered what the "official"tool is and where to get it.
You can also buy brushes with a long flexible wire at walmart in the dept that sells kitchen gadgets that works great. You can also get them at petsmart.And at LFs they're more like $6 for a set of 3 different sizes.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, thanks Coral and everyone else -- I think Susan did answer the question of an "official tool"...

I just thought there was a pet supply outlet option that was specifically made for getting into these intake tubes, that's all...


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Petco Flexible Twin Head Brush at PETCO
Hagen Fluval Fluval Hose Brush Aquarium Cleaning Brushes
Blue Ribbon Pet Products Filter Brush - 3 Piece Set Aquarium Cleaning Brushes
If this fits that category or not is uncertain in this case but I find that people who make/design aquarium accessories tend to do so even when
a "do-it-yourself" type of tool works better. Any of these seems to fit what you asked about though.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you very much, Ray! I will look into these closer as soon as I have a chance...


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

How about the MagFox? Anyone use this tool before?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Never heard of that MRI; thanks...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This may work for you also:
Eheim Flexible Brush 63in - 0.65in/0.9in & 0.75in/1.1 inch

It can make some decent hard turns because the brush dangles loose and is only about 1.25" long. Eheim provides with some of their filters to clean the internal parts.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

I basically need one that's gonna snake into the AquaClear's tubing and get the gunk out...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Right. Making the turn is the hard part. Otherwise you could just use a standard bottlebrush.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Aren't there any tools that are like the old pipe cleaners that are bendable and can fit in the filter's tubing?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The brush jr mentioned is very good,this ones a little more reasonable on price
1pcs Clear Plastic U Tube Aquarium Filter Hose Pipe Cleaning Brush Cleaner | eBay
This is probly what you thinking of though
Flexible U Tube Aquarium Filter Pump Hose Brush 160cm | eBay


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanx, as always, Coral...


----------

